# Huffy 1981 Breaking Away 10 speed  movie/series tie in. New in box!!



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 15, 2020)

I just could not resist this.  It looks like in 1981 Huffy had a promotion to go with the bicycle movie Breaking Away.  Seems like they were tying it more to the series.  This was poor luck since due to a writers strike only 7 episodes were made starring Shaun Cassidy the teen heartthrob.  I can't find a pic of another one but nobody saved these department store bikes (well 1 person did) I'm sure.  Would love to find more info about this whole thing and the story on this bike. Wonder why it was never built.  Bike is a Positron. Now ready to find a Sports Tourer in the box!


----------



## dweenk (Dec 26, 2020)

Well, it is a promotional bicycle based on the short-lived TV show. There is the value.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 27, 2020)

Don't really care that much about what it is worth.   Seems odd that Huffy would have tied a bike to a niche TV series.  How long did they sell them after the series tanked?  Anyone have any early 80's Huffy catalogs?   Were these in them?   I know that there are many bikes tied to movies/TV now but how about back then?  I just think there has to be a interesting back story to these.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2020)

There is a Huffman/Huffy family member here on the Cabe and I for the life of me cannot remember his user ID. He would most likely be the only one that can answer any questions.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2020)

Found him!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/feel-very-privileged.172466/


----------

